# Gulf Coast Grand Slam!!!



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I am REALLY looking forward to the Gulf Coast Grand Slam tournament this year. We fished the offshore last year and had a blast! I am curious who all from the forum is fishing/thinking about fishing? JoeZ has come up with a different format this year that I think is great, a calcutta style event were you can fish for as little as $100 per boat or as much as $1,850 to go across the board. That opens it up to most people's budget. Fishing for grouper, amberjack, snapper, and kings, should be great again this year. Also you can leave after the captains meeting friday night and don't have to be back until sunday afternoon so it gives everybody plenty of time to go where they want to whenever they want to. The weigh in this year is at the Mega Shark tournament like it was last year and it was really cool to weigh in in front of thousands of people. 



So who's in? 



And what forum members does everyone think have the best chance of bringing in good weights?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

opcorn

my money is on you and Jake Adams.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of people on the forum have been catching nice fish. Lots of nice jacks and groupers posted lately. And of coarse snapper and king fishing have been great. With all the time we have I think anyone could win.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

didnt you tell big ron something along the lines of 'bring $1850 and dont come light!' ????

haha, damn.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

those recess guys have been killin the groupers


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *alum maverick (7/26/2009)*didnt you tell big ron something along the lines of 'bring $1850 and dont come light!' ????
> 
> 
> 
> haha, damn.




Just a little friendly poo talkingoke


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *alum maverick (7/26/2009)*those recess guys have been killin the groupers




Yes they have I'm sure they will have some nice fish!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

How are the inshore slam weights going to work? What if someone catches 13 lbs with a slam and someone else weighs in just a red and trout and gets 13.1 lbs, who wins? Is it the best slam you can weigh in over the 2 days of fishing or is it you get to weigh a slam in each day? What about if I have a slam on Sat, but just a red and flounder on Sun, but still have the highest weight??


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Hall, as far as I understand it's 1 slam over 2 days. And you have to have all three fish, the way it normaly works is if I had 12 lbs with 2 fish and you had 10 lbs with 3 you would beat me. But if no one else had all three and I had the biggest of the 2 fish weights I would get second.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt I'm sorry but your wrong! Unless something changed it is 2 slams combined and you do not have to have all 3 each day to win. At least that is how I understood it last time i talked to Joe


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Freespool (7/26/2009)*Matt I'm sorry but your wrong! Unless something changed it is 2 slams combined and you do not have to have all 3 each day to win. At least that is how I understood it last time i talked to Joe




That was kinda how I thought it was going to be, but then again, I just learned recently that it's a calcutta only, no "entry fee"...so what the hell do I know.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

1 slam over 2 days.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

One slam over two days, yes.

My thought was basically that I want to see the heaviest stringer out there.

I'm looking forward to some heavy strongers and with the different options on how deep you wnat to go on the entry fee, should make it affordable to just about everyone as $100 bucks gives you a shot at winning.

You might not walk away with the most money but you would get the title, trophy and bragging rights ... which is why we all want do it, right?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/26/2009)*One slam over two days, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did this change recently or was I reading some made up rules in my dreams...just curious if I'm going crazy or not. So, I guess we are allowed to weigh in one fish of each species per day and the heaviest combination is your weight? IE...I can weigh in a slam on Saturday that weighs 13 lbs and then weigh in just a redfish on Saturday that bumps my whole slam up to 15 lbs?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (7/26/2009)*One slam over two days, yes.
> ...


I'm not saying you're not crazy but yes, it is a recent change. And you are correct in the fact that you may weigh in a slam Saturday and improve any or all of it on Sunday.

I'm going to try (can't guarantee) a daily bonus for the largest fish (any species) weighed in on Saturday from the inshore as well as offshore to help get some action at the scales.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE tournament.

Fished this last year and plan on fishing again this year.What happened to the triggerfish?? It was fun weighting in fish in front of a big crowd of people with a live mic. Gonna try our luck again this year. I want the winners plaque. 

Lasy year we finished 3rd. place slam with 4 fish with a weight of 53lbs. All our fish were small, but we had more pieces of the pie. Folks if you think you can beat a four fish 53lb. aggregate weight, then come on and join the fun and try and win some money. It will be a great time.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

This will be a great tournament and there is nothing like weighing in your fish in front of thousands of people. PLease keep the shark tournament in mind, the entry fee is only $295 per boat.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *outcast (7/27/2009)*This will be a great tournament and there is nothing like weighing in your fish in front of thousands of people. PLease keep the shark tournament in mind, the entry fee is only $295 per boat.


Tommy's right. It's the biggest crowd most anyone will ever hang a fish in front of unless your initials are KVD.

Also, I'd like to thank you Tommy for what you're doing this year on several levels.

First, as everyone knows by now, the sponsorships this year have been tough and we've had to change a lot of things. 

One thing we didn't have to change was the captain's meeting and awards ceremony because Tommy agreed to foot the bill on both and make sure we were able to even have a tournament this year.

Also, and correct me if I'm wrong or fill in the details for me, but a good portion of the food sales during the tournament are going to help the Matt Adams Family Foundation.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes you are right. We will be raising money from the sale of the fried fish baskets for Matt Adams.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *outcast (7/28/2009)*Yes you are right. We will be raising money from the sale of the fried fish baskets for Matt Adams.


That's a fine thing you're doing. I know Timmy and the crew will be putting in many many hours to make it happen.

Also, I'd like to announce the PensacolaHouseHunter.com daily prize for the Grand Slam Inshore. A crisp, new $100 bill to the heaviest redfish, trout or flounder weighed in on Saturday by a tournament competitor.

Bring it!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

why does offshore get to leave after captains meeting and inshore cant?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (7/28/2009)*why does offshore get to leave after captains meeting and inshore cant?


Honestly?

Because I said so.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ok...wont be wasting my time or money with this tournament then


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (7/28/2009)*ok...wont be wasting my time or money with this tournament then


OK.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (7/28/2009)*ok...wont be wasting my time or money with this tournament then


Inshore and offshore are two separate tournaments that have separate rules. Thats how it goes


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no, Joe you lost all his time and money!!! WTF


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

so is the budlight 2 differant tournaments?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

This isn't the Bud Light, this is a respectable tournament.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (7/28/2009)*Oh no, Joe you lost all his time and money!!! WTF


it wasnt the fact of the start...that i ask a legimatite question its was i get a jackass anwser of..."becasue i said so"


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MAXWELL (7/28/2009)*Oh no, Joe you lost all his time and money!!! WTF
> ...


Jason,

Yes you asked a legit question and I replied with legit answer. Those are the rules. Why? Because, that's why.

I'm sorry if you were offended. Like Tyler said these are two different tournaments, they have different rules. I want to see each inshore boat in the a.m. because I enjoy their company AND because they have a better chance at cheating.

I also think it's a waste of fuel to make the offshore guys go, come back, go again and then come back again.

Fish it or not, up to you, it doesn't bother me. As I've said before, it ain't like I'm getting rich off this, I just want to put on an event you guys will enjoy.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok Joe, that click is the bar being raised. If you don't need a trigger to play the game the big boys don't have to waist time inshore. I personally liked the trigger category it leveled the playing field. IMHO.

With that said, I'm ready. I boated an 84lb AJ three weeks ago a 54lb AJ Saturday and a 75lb AJ Sunday. I have James out there tied to a stump, and a Sow in the cement pond.

All I need is someone to finance this safari. If anyone want's to put a team together, shoot me a PM. 

Roger Fulford


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Captain Rog' (7/28/2009)*Ok Joe, that click is the bar being raised. If you don't need a trigger to play the game the big boys don't have to waist time inshore. I personally liked the trigger category it leveled the playing field. IMHO.
> With that said, I'm ready. I boated an 84lb AJ three weeks ago a 54lb AJ Saturday and a 75lb AJ Sunday. I have James out there tied to a stump, and a Sow in the cement pond.
> All I need is someone to finance this safari. If anyone want's to put a team together, shoot me a PM.
> Roger Fulford


Holy Moses.

There's no doubt in my mind Capt'n Rog can reclaim the crown. 

For those who don't remember -- he won the first Gulf Coast Grand Slam with a weight I just came to recall that was 4 pounds shy of the Nothin Matters' winning total from last year.

So ... Game on kids. If anyone's looking for ride -- and a real shot at winning -- Roger appears to be open.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (7/28/2009)*
> ...


if they are gonna cheat there is no way your going to stop them...if you check livewells...they will have them in a pin someplace else...check cooloers...they will be in a cooler on somebodys dock...and where i would want to fish i would burn alot of gas in 2 days leaving from bayfront and making the run over there and back 2 days in a row to win who knows how much...what if its less than what i spent? i just went in the hole winning a tournament...i know thats tournament fishing but i also know if i dont bring in a bag big enough then i dont win anything anyways


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you went in the hole winning a tournament you need to reconsider what tournaments you fish lol


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Captain Rog' (7/28/2009)*Ok Joe, that click is the bar being raised. If you don't need a trigger to play the game the big boys don't have to waist time inshore. I personally liked the trigger category it leveled the playing field. IMHO.
> 
> With that said, I'm ready. I boated an 84lb AJ three weeks ago a 54lb AJ Saturday and a 75lb AJ Sunday. I have James out there tied to a stump, and a Sow in the cement pond.
> 
> ...




Roger, you shouldn't have a problem finding a crew for this event. You know where those big ones live, I'm sure you will put together a good stringer.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (7/28/2009)*
> ...


*If you win the tournament and come up 150$ shy of what you spent..who cares its fishing and fame. Even if you get skunked you will more than likely learn something about tournament fishing! you cant always win! Why don't you just pay the entry fee and FISH!*

*Can you find some Team members to split finances???*


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked to JoeZ today and it sounds like more people are signing up every day! Should be a good turnout.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt,

Thought you might want to look at these numbers to see how much you'll be losing to Roger when it's all said and done.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>Because I was going to have to do it sooner or later and was getting curious myself, here are the projected payouts in dollars (not seashells) for the Grand Slam. 

THESE ARE NOT OFFICIAL!!!!! I very easily couldv'e had a typo or bad math or brain fart in here somewhere but I think they're pretty on.<P align=center>*$100*

2-6 winner take all minus 10%

$180/$270/$360/$450/$540

7-10 is a 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 378/280

8 = 432/288

9 = 486/324

10 = 540/360

11 or better is a 50/30/20 split minus 10%

11 = 495/297/198

12 = 540/324/216

13 = 585/351/234

14 = 630/378/252

15 = 675/405/270

16 = 720/432/288

17 = 765/459/306

18 = 810/486/324

19 = 855/513/342

20 = 900/540/360<P align=center>*$250*

2-6 winner take all minus 10%

450/675/900/1125/1350

7-10 is 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 945/630

8 = 1080/720

9 = 1215/810

10 = 1350/900

11 or better is 50/30/20 split minus 10%

11 = 1237.50/742.50/495

12 = 1350/810/540

13 = 1462.50/877.50/585

14 = 1575/945/630

15 = 1687.50/1012.50/675

16 = 1800/1080/720

17 = 1912.50/1147.50/765

18 = 2025/1215/810

19 = 2137.50/1282.50/855

20 = 2250/1350/900<P align=center>*$500*

2-6 is winner take all minus 10%

900/1350/1800/2250/2700

7-10 is 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 1890/1260/

8 = 2160/1440

9 = 2430/1620

10 = 2700/1800

11 or better is 50/30/20 split minus 10%

11 = 2475/1485/990

12 = 2700/1620/1080

13 = 2925/1755/1170

14 = 3150/1890/1260

15 = 3375/2025/1350

16 = 3600/2160/1440

17 = 3825/2295/1530

18 = 4050/2430/1620

19 = 4275/2565/1710

20 = 4500/2578/1800<P align=center>*$1,000*

2-6 is winner take all minus 10%

1800/2700/3600/4500/5400

7-10 is 60/40 split minus 10%

7 = 3780/2520

8 = 4320/2880

9 = 4860/3240

10 = 5400/3600

Did not calculate the payouts for 11 or better in this category because I'm realistic. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I cant wait to feed all you guys at the Captains Meeting...I am bringing the grill since so many of you have asked to see it....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in with a good crew! We're just going to have to figure out a way to go drink shipwrecks at Peg Leg's legally somehow I guess...maybe the waitress will come deliver to the boat??


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the payout is going to be great Joe.



Hall, where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/30/2009)*I'm in with a good crew! We're just going to have to figure out a way to go drink shipwrecks at Peg Leg's legally somehow I guess...maybe the waitress will come deliver to the boat??


That's 100% by the book right there. If she'll bring'em boatside, you're good.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Who all is planning on fishing the offshore division? If you are going bottom fishing that weekend anyway, why not at least put in a few more dollars and make it interesting.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (8/2/2009)*Who all is planning on fishing the offshore division? If you are going bottom fishing that weekend anyway, why not at least put in a few more dollars and make it interesting.


Sorry we were entered in the mega shark before, we aren't in this one we don't fish bottom tournaments to much plus there is to much trash talking that goes along with it and don't care much for it.

TIM


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

No worries Hall!

Joe said it would be fine for me to hand you guys some food and drinks from the dock at Peg Legs. I know you and Drew need those shipswrecks and my dad needs his lunch...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tournament Week!

Boats are lining up -- some are falling apart (literally) -- and things are looking good. Should be able to payout some decent money inshore as well as offshore.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

We were going to fish the tournament but it sounds like you guys already have it wrapped up.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Steel Hooked (8/3/2009)*We were going to fish the tournament but it sounds like you guys already have it wrapped up.




You should fish! We had a blast last year, it's a really good time. And by the looks of your website you guys catch some really nice fish.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

> *Steel Hooked (8/3/2009)*We were going to fish the tournament but it sounds like you guys already have it wrapped up.


Yea it looks like they already have a winner.I think the need to cancel the tournament and just give the money to there winner.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I don't fish these tournaments. I really can't find a bulk bleach supplier for the gulf.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/30/2009)*I'm in with a good crew! We're just going to have to figure out a way to go drink shipwrecks at Peg Leg's legally somehow I guess...maybe the waitress will come deliver to the boat??


Good luck Hall catch them up hope youget the right bites.can't wait to see the new boat.

TIM


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *4hooks (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Steel Hooked (8/3/2009)*We were going to fish the tournament but it sounds like you guys already have it wrapped up.
> ...






Who is this winner? Never fished a tournament where there was a winner before it started?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *4hooks (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Steel Hooked (8/3/2009)*We were going to fish the tournament but it sounds like you guys already have it wrapped up.
> ...


Talkin' smack and he ain't even in it!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *recess (8/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (7/30/2009)*I'm in with a good crew! We're just going to have to figure out a way to go drink shipwrecks at Peg Leg's legally somehow I guess...maybe the waitress will come deliver to the boat??
> ...




Thanks Tim...I think you mean hope we get the lucky bites...we need them!!! I was just talking to some of the guys fishing with me about the shark tourney and said that if you guys were fishing it, you've got a pretty darn good chance at winning it...a little payback for some of those half-groupers!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *recess (8/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Captain Jake Adams (8/2/2009)*Who all is planning on fishing the offshore division? If you are going bottom fishing that weekend anyway, why not at least put in a few more dollars and make it interesting.
> ...


Y'all will do well in the shark. Good luck and see you guys Friday.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (7/26/2009)*One slam over two days, yes.
> ...


I have a question. But first I wanted to say that I amtotallyunfamiliar with Tournament fishing. 

I was reading the quotes and rules and I was wanting to know if a person cancatch 2 of every slam fish on sat,weigh 1 Slam on Sat and the others on Sunday? Or catch 2 Big AJ's on Sat, along with the slam, and then just come back to the dock on Sun and weigh the other AJ?

Canyou get off your boat Sat night and fish again Sunday?

Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Dover,

You only have to catch one of each species. Not two.

There's a rule about getting off the boat which I think can be more clear. You may get off the boat, but once you do, you cannot fish the rest of that day. So, yes, you can go fish Saturday and weigh in. Go home, get some sleep and then get back at it Sunday. No problem.

Hope to see you Friday.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, got it, your not adding fish to the slam, you are just taking the smaller fish offthe board and putting the bigger fish weight on the board!! :clap 

Right? :doh


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You fishin' Scott?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Was thinking about it, just need to understand the rules and then find someone who knows how to fish come with me. :banghead

Not looking good!!!! :doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Y'all will do well in the shark. Good luck and see you guys Friday.[/quote]

thanks Joe you do the same i hope you have a great turnout for the tourney we will see you there and hopefully we will be lucky enough to weigh in a fish.

TIM


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

We're going to fish this weekend one way or another, so we'll put a little in the till and see what happens. We'll see you at the Captain's Meeting.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

McLeod, guess its too late to catch ya before yall roll out but was just amn curious if all the legistics worked out with the Cheuest Offshore supply boat to meet yall at x hour and refill your boat and spare tanks and if rough plow you a path over to the "new grouns" in South Marsh Island where every boat in the SKA Golden Meadow rodeo caught a 50#+ king and many nice 75# hooters. id this assistance to get ya 400 miles fom the weighin with fuel and hot meals ported offshore to ya pass the rules of the comittee. Was just proud to see the GPS say "range 412nm" and sure would have loved to watch that baby click down.

Anyways, be assured that if it did not 100% surely pass the rules comittee they "will not break any tournament rule for any amount of money these guys are fishing for oride and pride alone.

Creighton


----------

